# Question on Merckx CHM



## ike (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum and new to road biking. I am looking at getting a bike from neighborhood bike shop. They are a really high end shop and their most "basic" bike is Merckx CHM. I was wondering if anyone on here had any information or opinions?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Bicycling Magazine*

This was just reviews in the 2008 Bicycling Buyers' guide.

I've been lusting after this bike, but be aware it only has a two year warranty
on the frame.

That being said, I still want one.


----------



## ike (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you know if it is available online or can you post the review?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Ah, I found the link!
http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s-1-2-16153-1,00.html

Good luck! It sounds great - I'm thinking a test ride is in order.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

And another review:

http://www.helium.com/tm/787670/merckx-carbon-another-outstanding

Sounds a little bit like an ad or press release but some additional info anyway.


----------

